# 20 Gauge Mallard Shoot



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Goosefreak and I picked up a couple of 20 ga. autos during the off season, with the intention of shooting mallards this fall. All I can say is WOW! The 20 is so much fun to shoot, easier on the shoulder and a lot lighter to carry. We are sold on them!

We headed out yesterday and were covered in birds at first light, we could have been done with limits of teal in 15 minutes and back to the boat ramp before sunrise. Of course we waited for the mallards to show up, and boy did they show up. We shot our 2 "Man Limit" with the 20 gauges. There is one Pintail in there I couldn't pass on. I think we both agreed that the 12 gauge is over rated. I know my 12 will get a lot less trigger time now. I also did something that I never thought I would, I used my Kicks IC choke instead of a long range full choke, and I used #4 shot. He stuck with a LR choke with #4's. All the birds we hit were crushed dead. Maybe a goose hunt with the 20's is in order. Oh, and I know he wants to take credit for the 2 hens, but I got them

Good luck this season everyone!


----------



## Goshawk (Sep 7, 2007)

At least someone is finding some... I listened to the weatherman who said rain before sun up followed by strong north winds. I thought I was going to be in teal shooting heaven this morning....yeah that didn't happen. I never fired a shot. I was surprised at the lack of birds and the lack of shooting going on. At times the whole marsh was dead quiet at what should have been prime shooting hours. They had a game check station set up today and the guy I talked to there said he checked a bird or two here and there but overall it was very slow everywhere...except for the guys that came through with 13 coots..


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Fowlmouth said:


> Goosefreak and I picked up a couple of 20 ga. autos during the off season, with the intention of shooting mallards this fall. All I can say is WOW! The 20 is so much fun to shoot, easier on the shoulder and a lot lighter to carry. We are sold on them!
> 
> We headed out yesterday and were covered in birds at first light, we could have been done with limits of teal in 15 minutes and back to the boat ramp before sunrise. Of course we waited for the mallards to show up, and boy did they show up. We shot our 2 "Man Limit" with the 20 gauges. There is one Pintail in there I couldn't pass on. I think we both agreed that the 12 gauge is over rated. I know my 12 will get a lot less trigger time now. I also did something that I never thought I would, I used my Kicks IC choke instead of a long range full choke, and I used #4 shot. He stuck with a LR choke with #4's. All the birds we hit were crushed dead. Maybe a goose hunt with the 20's is in order. Oh, and I know he wants to take credit for the 2 hens, but I got them
> 
> Good luck this season everyone!


Very nice, Rob! The 20 gauge is plenty for the way you guys hunt, 12 is way overkill. And it sounds like you like that IC choke. You'll probably like a factory Skeet tube at least as much, maybe more.

Now, pluck that pintail and breast it out with the skin on. Pan sear it skin side down first, medium rare, you're in for a real treat. Get Hank Shaw's book, Duck, Duck, Goose. It's awesome.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Awesome!


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

Goshawk said:


> They had a game check station set up today and the guy I talked to there said he checked a bird or two here and there but overall it was very slow everywhere...except for the guys that came through with 13 coots..


I must have rolled through after you left today then, we botched today's "2 man limit" ....... more 20ga action!


----------



## Wasatchwigeons (Aug 27, 2017)

Goshawk said:


> At least someone is finding some... I listened to the weatherman who said rain before sun up followed by strong north winds. I thought I was going to be in teal shooting heaven this morning....yeah that didn't happen. I never fired a shot. I was surprised at the lack of birds and the lack of shooting going on. At times the whole marsh was dead quiet at what should have been prime shooting hours. They had a game check station set up today and the guy I talked to there said he checked a bird or two here and there but overall it was very slow everywhere...except for the guys that came through with 13 coots..


It seems like the hunting is pretty good right now if you're in the right spot. We were this morning for mallards and teal


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

paddler said:


> Very nice, Rob! The 20 gauge is plenty for the way you guys hunt, 12 is way overkill. And it sounds like you like that IC choke. You'll probably like a factory Skeet tube at least as much, maybe more.
> 
> Now, pluck that pintail and breast it out with the skin on. Pan sear it skin side down first, medium rare, you're in for a real treat. Get Hank Shaw's book, Duck, Duck, Goose. It's awesome.


Yes, I do like the IC choke. I know there were a few birds I would have missed with the full choke, they come in so close and don't leave room for error. I was surprised at a couple of the longer shots as well, stone dead. I can't believe I waited this long to get a 20 gauge. I'm already thinking I need another Weatherby in 28 gauge.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Goshawk said:


> At least someone is finding some... I listened to the weatherman who said rain before sun up followed by strong north winds. I thought I was going to be in teal shooting heaven this morning....yeah that didn't happen. I never fired a shot. I was surprised at the lack of birds and the lack of shooting going on. At times the whole marsh was dead quiet at what should have been prime shooting hours. They had a game check station set up today and the guy I talked to there said he checked a bird or two here and there but overall it was very slow everywhere...except for the guys that came through with 13 coots..


Are you hunting out of a boat? When shooting time starts it has been lights out for 30 minutes or so. Every day is different though. You'll get back into them soon I'm sure. I took my daughter pheasant hunting this morning and we struck out if that makes you feel any better.


----------



## F.A.L. (Nov 4, 2016)

Acquiring a limit of waterfowl is like no other pleasure to the die hard waterfowler!!! Enjoy the shooting!!!


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

Nice shoot! The teal have been so thick out there this year.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Fowlmouth said:


> Yes, I do like the IC choke. I know there were a few birds I would have missed with the full choke, they come in so close and don't leave room for error. I was surprised at a couple of the longer shots as well, stone dead. I can't believe I waited this long to get a 20 gauge. I'm already thinking I need another Weatherby in 28 gauge.


Rob, you should mike that tube. If Kicks designs it to provide IC patterns with steel, it may be close to a factory Skeet tube.

You'll like the 20 gauge for geese, too. I don't even take a 12 gauge to Canada anymore, and rarely use one locally. As for the 28s, I think they'd be great with #5s. I've shot quite a few ducks with 6s, but steel in 28 gauge is unreasonably expensive. 20 gauge is the sweet spot, IMO.


----------



## Goshawk (Sep 7, 2007)

goosefreak said:


> I must have rolled through after you left today then, we botched today's "2 man limit" ....... more 20ga action!


Probably, I picked up at about 10:30. I guess I will have to find a way to get me and my ol' dad down to that other end of the bay.


----------



## Goshawk (Sep 7, 2007)

Fowlmouth said:


> Are you hunting out of a boat? When shooting time starts it has been lights out for 30 minutes or so. Every day is different though. You'll get back into them soon I'm sure. I took my daughter pheasant hunting this morning and we struck out if that makes you feel any better.


No, I don't have a boat we have always just walked. I thought about getting a boat a time or two but I am hesitant to join in the train wreck that I've seen at the ramps the few times I've been by them.:grin: If the wind would have blown as predicted we probably would have been golden where we were. 
Good on ya for getting your daughter out that's the important thing. You'll have better luck next time...there's always next time...


----------



## Crndgs8 (Sep 14, 2013)

This is my most favorite post of the year! Lol you boys are doing the deal, good for you. I love my 20 ga. I use mine for geese every year early. I usually switch to the 12 after Halloween.


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

Just think of how much better it would have been if you bought that franchi from me!  I'm actually very happy I kept it. I bought a twelve as well but that 20 is still getting more trigger time!


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

brendo said:


> Just think of how much better it would have been if you bought that franchi from me!  I'm actually very happy I kept it. I bought a twelve as well but that 20 is still getting more trigger time!


My daughter bought a Franchi Affinity 20 ga. She took it out the other day and shot a box of shells through it. It's a nice gun and I may have to sneak it out on a hunt soon.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

I've watched my brother knock down many a double and a few triples on geese with his little 1100 20g over the past 50 years, but no, 12's aren't over rated, 20's are under rated.


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

Welcome to the dark side you two. I have shot 20 all my life, ducks, geese, pheasant, chucker, doves, rabbits. It's like I said many times the only difference between the two guages is payload. You have to be a better shot with a twenty and that's it. Glad to see you shooting one!

What did you guys end up getting. If you shoot your daughters franchi she might not get it back. Lol. Sweet gun!

Fnf

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

fish-n-fool said:


> What did you guys end up getting.
> 
> Fnf
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Fowl got the Weatherby SA-08 and I picked up a Win sx3


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

goosefreak said:


> Fowl got the Weatherby SA-08 and I picked up a Win sx3


Both look like nice guns. 20's are so fun to shoot. So nice on the shoulder too.

fnf


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Are you using 3" or 2 3/4" shells in your 20's. I shot my 16 on opening morning and it was amazing the difference in recoil between my 16 and my 3" wingmaster


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I was using Expert 3" 7/8 oz. #4's and he was using Hevi Metal 3" 1 oz. #4's


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

After shooting the SA-08 on doves it will be a while before I take that mule kicking 12 gauge out again.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

nice shooting guys. no wonder i could not find any ducks.


----------



## wagdog (Jan 6, 2009)

goosefreak said:


> Fowl got the Weatherby SA-08 and I picked up a Win sx3


I own an SX3 and have shot AFCYN's Weatherby SA-08. Both are excellent guns. Soft shooting, reliable, nukes birds. What else could you ask for?


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

LostLouisianian said:


> Are you using 3" or 2 3/4" shells in your 20's. I shot my 16 on opening morning and it was amazing the difference in recoil between my 16 and my 3" wingmaster


I also use 3" #4 but I am shooting Remington Nitro steel, But I think any shell in #4 and IC choke will work. I'll never go back to #2 shot. Stoning ducks and geese with the stuff. Improved kill to cripple ratio big time.

I still have yet to get out this year but when I do I will post up.

The posts of all this duck killing by my buddies is killing me. 

fnf8)


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

*Speaking of 28 GA*

Here is the result of my first ever waterfowl hunt with my Benelli Legacy 28 GA loaded with Winchester Xpert shells of #6 steel shot. January 3, 2011 in Montana. Limit is 5 and these took maybe 10 minutes to get. :grin:


----------



## Goshawk (Sep 7, 2007)

So what's the point of the 20ga. if you are shooting 3" shells and 1 ounce loads. I shoot the same load out of my 2 3/4" 12ga. without the need to buy a new gun..... Oh wait ...... NEED to buy a new gun ..... maybe you guys are onto something here..


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Goshawk said:


> So what's the point of the 20ga. if you are shooting 3" shells and 1 ounce loads. I shoot the same load out of my 2 3/4" 12ga. without the need to buy a new gun..... Oh wait ...... NEED to buy a new gun ..... maybe you guys are onto something here..


I mostly shoot 3/4 ounce of 4s, 2 3/4". Took advantage of a sale last year on the Remington 3" 4s for cheap.

Everybody needs a 20 gauge waterfowl gun. What are you waiting for?


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Saturday afternoon I did a quick solo hunt with my black lab puppy, and of course used the 20 ga. I was shooting 3" 7/8 oz. #2 Kents. The ducks started flying really good at 4:30 and I had a limit before close. I have to say that I am shooting the 20 gauge better than my 12. I am shooting less shells to get the job done, and smashing birds dead. Maybe there is something to using the IC choke. I will also say, the IC choke will reach out there beyond the suggested distance. Here's a photo of the pup bringing back my 1 pintail.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Fowlmouth said:


> Saturday afternoon I did a quick solo hunt with my black lab puppy, and of course used the 20 ga. I was shooting 3" 7/8 oz. #2 Kents. The ducks started flying really good at 4:30 and I had a limit before close. I have to say that I am shooting the 20 gauge better than my 12. I am shooting less shells to get the job done, and smashing birds dead. Maybe there is something to using the IC choke. I will also say, the IC choke will reach out there beyond the suggested distance. Here's a photo of the pup bringing back my 1 pintail.


I agree Fowl, the IC choke is money for me and the crew that I hunt with and we've made some shots that I didn't think an IC could make.


----------



## wagdog (Jan 6, 2009)

Fowlmouth said:


> Maybe there is something to using the IC choke. I will also say, the IC choke will reach out there beyond the suggested distance. Here's a photo of the pup bringing back my 1 pintail.


You may have mentioned this already but I didn't see it when I scanned back through the thread. Are you using a factory choke or an aftermarket? Sounds like you have found a killer combination! Good lookin' dog too!


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

wagdog said:


> You may have mentioned this already but I didn't see it when I scanned back through the thread. Are you using a factory choke or an aftermarket? Sounds like you have found a killer combination! Good lookin' dog too!


I am using a Kicks High Flyer IC choke. I have always used a Carlson LR (full) choke in my 12 gauges, but the 20 seems to really like the IC. The funny thing is I never planned on shooting IC, I just happened to find a great deal at Midway USA and got it for $20. I figured it would be good for trap shooting, and I planned on getting another Carlson Long Range tube for waterfowl. I am really digging the IC for now. 
The pup is young (5 1/2 months) but he is doing really good with the limited training he has had. Thanks!


----------

